# Antenna



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Has anyone had a problem with their antenna for the TV?







We hook the TV to the antenna jack, turn on TV and hit the booster button and we get nothing.







Unhook the cable from back of TV and hook up rabbit ears and we get stations.







Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Not to sound like smart ass
But did you put the antenna up and try rotating it slowly?
I know I forgot a couple of time to put it up








Maybe the booster is not working?

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Remove the face plates for your cable outlets and check the twist on connections. I just did a MOD for satellite and every connection was loose. Yes our antenna didn't work either but I didn't check it after since we now have satellite.

There is plenty of slack in the walls to cut and redo all connections.

Bill.

EDIT

I would recommend buying one of these, the black tool on the right for stripping the coax, cost about $15 from any home center.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

My antenna works fine, so I have no idea about your problem. The little red light is coming on for the booster, right? Is there a switch on the back of the TV set that goes from 75ohm to 300ohm? Do the rabbit ears hook up to the screws or through the cable jack on the back of the set? You've probably thought of all that, so just some ideas for you.

However, my CATV jack on the side of the camper is dead. RIP. Ran the cable through the window and it worked fine.

I only used cable once, anyway.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Shake, read this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6820 and you'll see why your cable was dead from the outside.

Beware there are a lot of pictures so if your on dialup click and grab a drink.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Perhaps the OUTBACK Quality Control guy worked cabling that day???


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Perhaps the OUTBACK Quality Control guy worked cabling that day???
> [snapback]86358[/snapback]​


Now, Ghosty!!
I've been looking for you to make a comment about my "2006 severe problems" posting, and you've disappointed me!! Now, here you show up about an antenna!! Yep, I think the "quality control guy" takes more breaks than he works!








Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the OUTBACK Quality Control guy worked cabling that day???
> ...


Problem is that guy works on many different things. Black/Grey tanks one day...shower the next...etc...

We can't seem to nail down exactly what he does, except screw things up.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Problem is that guy works on many different things. Black/Grey tanks one day...shower the next...etc...
> 
> We can't seem to nail down exactly what he does, except screw things up.
> 
> ...


You know, we really need to stop calling this guy, 'The Guy'.
As much exposure as he gets here, we really should give him a name...

I vote for 'Gilligan'!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You know, we really need to stop calling this guy, 'The Guy'.
As much exposure as he gets here, we really should give him a name...

I vote for 'Gilligan'!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[snapback]86462[/snapback]​[/quote]

I think its a set of triplet brothers. Moe, Larry and Curly









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

When I first tried our antennae, it wouldn't bring in a very good picture.

I went onto the roof and checked the connection.

The cable from inside was loose where it attatches to the antennae.

That may be a place to look also.

Steve


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Thank goodness Gilligan was on vacation when my Outback went through production. (knock on wood)


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I vote for 'Gilligan'!
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gkaasmith said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> gkaasmith said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Hey Skipper! Can I label those black and gray tank handles now?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> Hey Skipper! Can I label those black and gray tank handles now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob by the look on his face it seems like his radio isn't working either









Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[quote name='W4DRR' date='Mar 3 2006, 06:24 AM']
Hey Skipper! Can I label those black and gray tank handles now?








[snapback]86752[/snapback]​
That's cute, Bob & Doris!! I think maybe the idea about the Three Stooges was right, too, that they alternate days off or assignments!! They were ALL working the day mine was built!!








I only used the antenna up at Ellijay, and it was fuzzy as could be, but figured it was because of the area........probably was.
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

BTW, where they PUT the antenna is kinda inconvenient, and having to use "both hands" to pull it downward and rotate to change direction? WHEW!! I pray for cable hookups wherever I go!! Course, I'm fine with radio, really. I love music, and I need to curl up with some good books to relax.
Darlene action


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I called my Outback dealer about this same problem. The first time I used the booster it worked fine then later I tried it again and it worled fine and has ever since. It has only been 1 camping trip later soo far. The only advice he told me to try was to unplug the cable and try the booster to see if it came on then. But as I stated I never got that far to try it. I hope this helped you. Later,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

